# Institution Security Officer III (2 vacancies) Framingham State University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Institution Security Officer III (2 vacancies)*
Framingham State University 
in Framingham, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 12/19/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Company Description:*
Framingham State University was founded in 1839 for a singular purpose - meeting a public need to promote the public good. At our founding as the nation's first public normal school, that need was for comprehensively educated public school teachers who would, in turn, promote an educated citizenry. FSU continues to offer exceptional teacher education programs and, while we are proud of our roots as a teachers' college, we have grown far beyond them. Public need continues to evolve and FSU right along with it. Our students and alumni are making waves in the fashion industry, designing nutrition plans for professional athletes, writing for major media and news organizations, and working for Fortune 500 companies right here in Framingham. FSU is unapologetically a public institution offering accessible, affordable educational opportunities that integrate an academically challenging liberal arts education with workforce preparation programs, in a highly personalized teaching environment. Our programs have expanded but our purpose and commitment to public education for the public good remain steadfast.
At FSU, we are deeply committed to inclusive excellence and strive to promote a culture of antiracism, encouraging a challenging yet collaborative learning environment, and providing culturally relevant education. FSU is designated as an emerging Hispanic-Serving Institution by the Hispanic Association of Colleges and Universities and also belongs to the Howard Hughes Medical Institute (HHMI) Inclusive Excellence community, providing national leadership in science education and exploring strategies that will lead to more inclusive science education. We are honored that our commitment earned FSU six Higher Education Excellence in Diversity (HEED) Awards from INSIGHT Into Diversity. We encourage applications from those who share our commitment to promoting a diverse, welcoming, and inclusive community.
FSU currently enrolls about 3,000 undergraduate and 1,000 graduate and professional students, offers 39 undergraduate majors, and enrolls 41% BIPOC students in our undergraduate programs. Ideally situated between Boston and Worcester, FSU and the surrounding area are steeped in history, achievement, and innovation and provide access to urban hotspots, verdant landscapes, natural and cultural amenities, and diverse communities.
Our founding motto, LIVE TO THE TRUTH, was said at the end of each class by beloved first principal, Cyrus Peirce, who sought to discover and teach "truth in theory and principle...truth in spirit and motive...truth in manner and form...truth intellectual and truth moral." Early leaders found this motto "speaks of sincerity of spirit...of intensity of effort, of resolution to succeed, of joy in achievement." LIVE TO THE TRUTH aptly reflects our past and our pledge for the future as it continues to guide our institution in practice and endeavor. If you share in this quest for truth and a commitment to living it fully, make the next chapter of your career the best chapter at Framingham State University.
Learn more about our career opportunities at www.framingham.edu/careers.
*Job Description:*
GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES:
Patrol an assigned area; make periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conduct surveillance of assigned areas; determine the extent of violations and take appropriate action; take steps to remedy or control emergency situations; prepare and review a variety of information-gathering forms and reports; inspect firefighting and other safety apparatus; provide direction and general information to the public; and perform related work as required.
The basic purpose of this work is to protect and safeguard the buildings and grounds of a state facility and the lives of its residents, staff, and the general public.
This is an unarmed security officer position and not a police officer/law enforcement position.
Please review the full ISO Classification Specifications.
SUPERVISION EXERCISED:
N/A
SUPERVISION RECEIVED:
Chief of Police, Deputy Chief of Police, Shift Supervisor, General supervision from employees of higher grade who provide policy and procedural guidance, assign work and review performance through reports and conferences for adherence to agency policies and procedures.
EXAMPLES OF SPECIFIC DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:

Patrols an assigned area by patrol car or on foot; makes periodic rounds and security checks of buildings and grounds; conducts surveillance of assigned areas; determines the extent of violations; notifies appropriate authorities; and takes whatever action is necessary in accordance with authorized procedures.
Takes steps to effectively handle or control emergency situations by administering first aid, summoning assistance, directing traffic, and participating in searches.
Prepares reports and logs on the occurrence of fires, disturbances, accidents.
Inspects firefighting and other safety apparatus (e.g., fire extinguishers, sprinkler systems, alarm systems, fire lanes, emergency exits) in accordance with established agency procedures in order to safeguard the facility's property and the lives of its occupants.
Responds to inquiries on such matters as travel routes, parking, etc., and provides information conserving pertinent rules and regulations to new patients, residents or students, to other agencies and the general public.
Performs related duties such as screening persons for identification, purpose of visit, or required authorization; participating in searches for missing persons or property; operating two-way radios and/or base station address systems; locking or unlocking doors, gates, etc.; directing or controlling traffic; raising or lowering flags; assessing road conditions to determine need for emergency snow removal or sanding; and maintaining records.
Investigate complaints and reports of suspicious and inappropriate activity, rules or regulations has occurred interview witnesses and victims; and take appropriate action such as reporting findings to the appropriate authorities; issuing warnings, parking tickets or other citations.
Provide security for dignitaries, witnesses, and others requiring personal protection; control crowds at public gatherings or demonstrations; and assist in the evacuation of patients, residents or students in drills or emergency situations.
Escort or transport patients under constraint.
Conduct roll calls or inspections of personnel and equipment.
Conduct staff meetings or briefing sessions.
Serve as liaison between administrative and security personnel and coordinate law enforcement activity with other agencies.
Perform related duties such as issuing and accounting for supplies, tools and equipment; and maintaining personnel records such as attendance, overtime rosters, payroll information, leave records, etc.
Major work contacts are with state and local police, local fire departments, agency employees, patients, students and the general public.
WORKING CONDITIONS:
Institution Security Officers work in and around the grounds of the FSU campus; may work alone; work outside in all weather conditions; may be on call; stand and walk for prolonged periods of time; may be subjected to verbal and physical abuse in a job related setting; lift heavy objects or persons; work with people who are under physical or emotional stress; and work varied shifts.
*Requirements:*
MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:
Applicants must have at least (A) one year of full-time, or equivalent part-time, experience in law enforcement, in a governmental police force or in work involving the protection or security of buildings, equipment or people as the major duty, or (B) any equivalent combination of the required experience and the substitutions below.
Substitutions:
I. An Associate's or higher degree with a major in police science, law enforcement or criminal justice may be substituted for the required experience.*
*Education toward such a degree will be prorated on the basis of the proportion of the requirements actually completed.
Based on assignment, may require possession of a current and valid Massachusetts Class 3 Motor Vehicle Operator's License.
*Additional Information:*
These are full-time, non-exempt, benefits-eligible positions in the American Federation of State, County, and Municipal Employees (AFSCME) bargaining unit with a title of Institutional Security Officer III. These are unarmed security officer positions and not police officer/law enforcement positions. The bi-weekly pay rate is $1,667.36 (grade 13, step 1).
It is the policy of Framingham State University that all employees be vaccinated against COVID-19 before they begin employment. Proof of the COVID-19 vaccine is required of all individuals hired by FSU, to be verified after a verbal offer of employment has been accepted, and before employment begins. Prospective employees may submit a request for a medical or religious exemption to the COVID-19 vaccination requirement to Human Resources.
Framingham State University conducts criminal history and sexual offender record checks on recommended finalists prior to final employment for all positions.
Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.
Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.
*Application Instructions:*
Candidates must apply online by submitting:

Cover Letter,
Resume/CV,
Names and contact information for three (3) professional references.
For full consideration, application materials must be received by December 18, 2022.
Framingham State University only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you experience technical issues with the online application process, please submit a helpdesk ticket.
Framingham State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-626-4530 or [email protected].


----------

